# Does anyone have a Diancie?



## IndigoClaudia (Jul 1, 2020)

If anyone has a Diancie in pokemon X/Y/OR/AS/S/M/US/UM/HOME i can trade you a keldeo :D

(I can also give you information on how to get Victini, Meloetta, Darkrai, Genesect and other mythicals without _technically_ hacking but i'd do that for free anyway!)


----------



## Superbird (Jul 6, 2020)

I have a spare Diancie on Pokemon Home, that I can afford to trade. Especially if in exchange for another mythical of equivalent rarity, which I think Keldeo qualifies as.

I can trade over home sometime after 5pm today, eastern US time


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Jul 6, 2020)

Cool! Does now work?


----------



## LadyJirachu (Jul 6, 2020)

I don't think I have a diance but they are pretty lol :3


----------

